# Is Phoenix Gold Making a Comeback?



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

I have been a fan of Phoenix Gold Products for a long time and as soon as the TI line up left for the Xenon Line up a number of years ago it seems that the line has gone down hill. Not that they did not make good gear, they stopped making great gear. 

What they had when They were still at the top of their game! 

They had the TI Elite 12's and the Regular ti subs.
The Full Ti Series of Amps, that 1000.2 was a beast and most of us have had a 600.2 or 475.4 amp
The Ti Series of Speakers (that are a really cool version of the morel elate product with a sweet crossover)

Then they had nothing for awhile, some RD product that looked Chinese and some Xenon Product that looked ok, but had a regulated power supply and cheap exterior parts...


I was browsing the site an they have some interesting things coming out, The Ti series is back, same internals as the out going from years back but upgraded chassis package in the looks department. Brought back some of the accessories. They still need to bring back the DD5 or DD10 distro block and possibly a processor, but not needed. 

They are still missing a great set of component speakers that they have listed on the site as (coming Soon) so we will see what they are if they ever come to be. 

So does any one have any feed back on their new product? Anyone using it? Any thoughts on what they have out there and what we could all wish for?

I would love to see this brand make a come back!!!


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Im pretty excited about the new Elite amps and subs, but I have to say, I wish them a mountain of luck trying to bring a high-end line into the market at this time..


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I think the original MS series amps were the best they ever made. The Titanium stuff was really good but the older stuff was just amazing.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

its pretty hard to find reviews, since they have locked down the online sales, and their dealership network isnt very large at the moment

there are a few good reviews in PASMAG from a year ago, and also on 

Phoenix Gold Phorum • Index page


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

The only experience I have with PG is the OLD SCHOOL stuff. I would love to see them come out with a full line of sweet distro blocks and the like. You know, the ones with the plexi tops and pretty lights. Not to mention all of the odd ball install equipment was super cool! Like you said, I would love to see a re-running of the DD-5 & DD-10 lines. A lot of talk about this over at the Phoenix Phorum. PG guys were even taking some suggestions at one point. 

I have not really heard much about the newer stuff. I'm waiting on the guys over at the Phoenix Phorum to chime in. 

Check out this link: Phoenix Gold Phorum • View topic - PG 2010 gear anyone on the fourm own and used anything? 

I haven't heard anything bad about the new stuff. I do know they are making a valid effort to get back into the game. My fingers are crossed this new stuff is good...even okay would still be pretty cool after all.


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I have only one PG product left in my collection, it's an old TD-10 that you use to connect all your accessories to.

I would like to see more of the old style PG again..............


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Check out the Elite amps in their forum. They look amazing!
here


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

bigdexxx said:


> I have only one PG product left in my collection, it's an old TD-10 that you use to connect all your accessories to.
> 
> I would like to see more of the old style PG again..............


Yes! Cool piece.. i sold on awhile back on here.. went quick!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

rc10mike said:


> Check out the Elite amps in their forum. They look amazing!
> here


I just checked out the website and looks like they're trying to do something, prices are still high . 

I will have to see what consumers say, once the product is released......


----------



## Blorton (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmmm, I just picked up one of their Xenons and have to say I'm pretty impressed. If these new models a huge leap forward, I'm gonna be all over them. I'm thinking a monoblock for each of my 8" doors would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

They also just brought Ken Wiseman on, who was with Elettromedia (Hertz/audison) for a number of years! It will be interesting to see what he'll bring to the table, considering the job he did with Elettromedia. Furthermore, it'll be interesting to see if the Hertz/audison products, and marketing campaigns stay on top of their game. Only time will tell.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

I was lucky enough to attend their UK training session, have the t-shirts/pens/certifcate to prove and meet Morgan West (product development) and Sergio Deoliveira (sales) and they made a huge and very good impression.

Morgan started at PG back when they were the name to have on your amps, Sergio was with AAMP back before then and recalls PG coming out with amps and doing a double take. They both have a huge passion for PG and that came through in their speeches

Morgan showed us what set the PG gear apart from the rest of the market, voice coils, bobbins, tinsels, mounts all the little details to improve/maintain reliability. This new range certainly isn't "made in China, badged for you" crap that you see most trying to shuffle on as high quality equipment.

The new Ti range of amps are built like the old M50s-triple darlington circuits, that's why a 50wrms PG amp spanked any other 50wrms amp-while the rms is the same the PG had 50% more headroom thanks to the triple darlington circuits. SD series full range digital and the S and R range are using "conventional" transistors.

I've notes I took at home-if you want me to dig them out I'll have some more info.

Overall the session was a breath of fresh air. PG are trying to get back on the map the right way-building quality products and supporting their dealers, hence the lack of internet sales. They are commited to bringing The Phoenix back from the ashes and know it won't be a quick process-so aren't trying to everything all at once-expect more, much more!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Bringing back the Titanium Series should win back some if not most of the OG PG users.Goodmove on their behalf IMO.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd love to see PG get back on the map again. I used to rock MS2125's and M50's in the day i regret taking them out and trading for my soundstream's and ADS's... hopefully we'll see some presence on the east coast here soon....


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

That is so awesome to hear!!!!! YES!!! Good American Made Stuff!!!


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

I only wish PG sold their NEW product online. I just cannot understand their refusal to sell ANYTHING online. I think that alone may be the demise of the new PG lines. 

Nevertheless, I am not seeing much of the new product being sold by individuals on Ebay. Sold as used I mean. That tells me two things. Either the new stuff is so good that no one wants to sell it, or more likely, nobody has any of the new stuff yet. Even though the new stuff is now a couple of years old....at least 1 year old now, it is just not available anywhere. My closest dealer is a couple of hours away I believe.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

leepersc said:


> I only wish PG sold their NEW product online. I just cannot understand their refusal to sell ANYTHING online. I think that alone may be the demise of the new PG lines.
> 
> Nevertheless, I am not seeing much of the new product being sold by individuals on Ebay. Sold as used I mean. That tells me two things. Either the new stuff is so good that no one wants to sell it, or more likely, nobody has any of the new stuff yet. Even though the new stuff is now a couple of years old....at least 1 year old now, it is just not available anywhere. My closest dealer is a couple of hours away I believe.


Selling it online opens up all sorts of issues for them-devaluation of product, copies, poor product support from the retailer and so on. The main reason they won't is to ensure that those loyal dealers can actually make some money on the product. Most car audio has about 40% margin built into the RRP-in the UK no dealer gets that margin, online traders are working the numbers and selling the product for their rebate only (amount refunded by the manufacturer if your bill is being paid on time) and relying on selling LOTS of unit. As this happens the product is devalued, the small dealers (who often have the knowledge and passion for the industry) can't compete and close up shop and the industry loses knowledge as the big guys compete over an ever smaller piece of pie so they can't afford decent staff-whole industry suffers. Not selling online protects you/us.

Sergio recounted a story of a dealer who'd sold one of the new amps to a kid who immediately stuck it on ebay for 1/2 the price he paid for it-the kid realised after buying it that he wanted a bigger amp and rather then go back to the dealer just decided to sell it cheap. Sergio contacted the dealer, got him to give the kid a full credit on the amp and supply him with the more powerful unit, so brand image protected, kid gets the amp he wants and saves himself $300 he would have lost if the amp went on ebay and dealer benefits because now the kid will keep coming back to him.

Can you not call the dealer and get the product sent mail order?


----------

